# Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

ich bin Student und mein alterndes Thinkpad T23 Piii 1,133Ghz läuft noch , ist aber trotz update usw nicht mehr ganz so fix , außerdem ist der Akkut tot 



hab denn Thread hier schon verfolgt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...3051-gutes-allround-notebook-bis-500-a-2.html

das Acer ist ganz nett

*Anforderungen :*

* Internet, bissl Office, uni usw nix weltbewegendes!

* Keine 16“,17 " , max 15,x 

* nicht schwerer als 3kg , falls ich es an der Uni brauche

*die verarbeitung sollte somit nicht unterste schublade sein, damit das auch paar tage in der Biblothek überlebt XD

*dual Core 

*gute Tastatur , bin vom IBM verwöhnt 

*HDMI kann, muss aber nicht sein
* Graka & leistung: ich hab hier ein dicken Quad als Desktop , wenn aber Q3 und C&C tiberium laufen würden , wäre nicht schlecht.

*per key oder FN , Wlan ausschalten !

* Preis weiß ich noch nicht so genau 400-600€ (450€ sind sicher ), muss mal gucken was mein buget  zulässt
Keine Geforce !

Kein Toshiba, ASUS, one, HP, Compaq und was weiß fürn schrott 


Die an der uni angebotenen Dell NB sind mit knapp 900€ zu teuer 

ich hab mir schon einige angesehen 

die Samsung R522 Serie mit HD4330 oder bissl teurer HD4650

Notebooks Samsung E251-Aura T4200 Esilo

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Samsung R505 Aura QL-62 Dessa (NP-R505-FS01DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

was ist von diesen R519 zu halten , das in MM und Co rumliegt : 
Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich bin gestern über ein interessantes Angebot gestolpert, ist aber ein medion , wovon ich bishher  eigentlich nicht überzeigt war !
Wobei die Qualität ging, ich kenne die Desktop PCs und die verbauen auch vernünftige Netzteile usw 

bin aber kein Notebook experte  

es geht um restposten dieses Medions : 
Angetestet: Medion Akoya MD 96970 - Neues Multimedia-Notebook ab 04.09.2008 bei Aldi - Hardware - Tests - magnus.de

drei stück noch da . der Preis ist 379€

was sagt ihr zum dem  Fujitsu-Siemens M9400, ist das wirklich so schlecht verarbeitet ? 

ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

BS ist unwichtig , hab hier drei Win 7 Pro lizenen , Vista , XP usw ( MSDNAA)

ich habe aufgrund meiner guten IBM erfahrungen eigentlich auch an ein IBM thinkpad gedacht. beim suchen im Netz ist mir aber aufgefallen das es bei der T4x serie wohl Mainboard Probleme gibt, wo es mit denn USB anschlüssen beginnt und mit dem Mobo tot endet. somit fällt das leider raus, außerdem da müsste nee neue HDD,RAM und Akku rein und da ist es dann auch nicht mehr so günstig 

fragen : 

die neuen  haben ja die LED Beleuchtung ist das vorteilhaft oder nur Marketing geblubber ?


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das Notebook jetzt auch ziehmlich gut - Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN


Meine Frage: Es gibt ja auch die 500€ Version bei NBB.de - LOHNT es sich die 55 € zusätzlich zu zahlen? Mehr RAM, besserer CPU und größere HDD. ? Nur eine Frage, zur Not, und wenn es wirklich viel ausmacht kann ich die 55 € auch noch rauskriegen.


BacktoTopic:

Also, dass Acer finde ich jetzt in dieser Preisklasse ziehmlich gut, beide Versionen! - Doch welche von den beiden nun wirklich DIE (!!!) bessere ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich hoffe die Experten hier können Auskunft geben.


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

das kann ich dir sogar beantworten 

das 55€ teurere hat ein deutlich schnellere CPU, C2D und nicht abgespeckter C2D alias Pentium dual core. wenn du die CPU leistung brauchst?

+ 2GB RAm  und 320GB HDD anstatt 250GB

aber danke nehme das Acer auch in meine liste  


Edit 

ich hab noch eine Frage bezüglich support , ist NBB so gut ?


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sind Treiber CDs usw. bei dem teureren dabei?  Und wo is mein Post vorher geblieben ^^


----------



## Sight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*

Sie hier -> Am besten auf Vergleich klicken Notebook ACER bei notebooksbilliger.de

Also von der HW her würde ich mir das 55€ teure holen, das einzige was darunter leidet ist die ausstatung!
Mir zum Beispiel ist die Ausstatung ne Nebensachen, muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden!
Power für Games ist da vom aller feinsten!


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wie die Ausstattung? Was meinst du damit? - Sorry aber ich verstehs net ^^ Bitte um ein Beispiel.


----------



## Sight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*

Wenn du die 2 Dinger vergleichst, kannst du auf nbb.de machen, kannst du es sehen, software mässig zum Beispiel fehlt da einiges.... einfach mal gucken


EDIT: Also Nbb ist eigentlich einer der guten Shops für Computer Spielzeug, kannst du auch mal googeln  die sind meistens immer ganz vorne dabei!


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Software ist egal. Total ünnötig für mich. Ich installier selber Windows. Nur wichtig: Treiber CDs!!!!


----------



## Sight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*

Ja kla Treiber CDs sind normal, ist Grundausstatung!

Würde noch empfehlen Vista da wegzuschmeissen, verbraucht ziemlich viel resourcen, eher winXP oder Win7.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn du ein gutes thinkpad gewohnb bist, würd ich nicht ein GANZ blliges nehmen 

die samsungs sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, wobei der mit der 4650 zu stark ist, wenn du nicht spielen willst. da zahlst du unnötig für die graka drauf. da würd ich eher das R519 nehmen. kannst das ja bei MM&co auch mal antesten von der tastatur her.


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

das R522 gibt es ja für ~580€ mit HD4330 

wie gesagt wenn dann nur bissl lan spielen, aber nix besonders!

das  R519 hab ich auch in der engeren wahl wobei es zwar etwas billger ist, aber auch an allen ecken schlechter. außerdem Intel Graka, die sollen ja nicht so toll sein!

zum Acer : 

die serie bei NNB zählt auch  zu denn Problematischen hier : 

Acer: Rückruf von Notebooks mit Hitzeproblemen - 12.10.2009 - ComputerBase

jedenfalls gibt es das Bios update auch für das 5739G


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja. Erstmal bleibt Windows Vista druff, bzw. ich installier ein eigenes 64bit Version - doch eine Frage: Sind die CDs wirklich dabei? Wenn nicht, kann ich ja die Platte net mehr formatieren 


Und, wie sieht er Versand von NBB.de aus? Versand an sich ist ja gratis, doch auch wenn ich Nachname nehme? 


Und, das Notebook das teurer ist, ist nur von der Software die in diesem Fall nicht dabei ist schlechter, sonst gibts keine Kritikpunkte?


----------



## Sight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*

@ poiu

Hmm, ehrlich gesagt hat mir von den allen die du hattest, das Acer am meisten gefallen von Killboy13 ->Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

Dann gibt es noch, die Samsungs sind fast so wie das eine Acer, nur das das Acer billiger ist, da müsste eigentlich genug Leistung für dich vorhanden sein.


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

ich höre immer das der Support bei Samsung sehr gut sein soll!

Von der Quali durfte ich mich schon beim R60/70 bei bekannten und R519/R522 im shop überzeugen!

wie sieht das bei Acer aus und die  Rückruf aktion bestärkt mich da nicht grad beim kauf XD

@Killboy13

Cds sind heute meist nicht dabei, man kann aber eine CD mit vlite erstellen oder von bekannten nee Vista DVD leihen

ich hab hier eine da sind alle versionen drauf, dem Samsung teilen liegt nenn win 7 gutschein bei


----------



## Killboy13 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*



poiu schrieb:


> ich höre immer das der Support bei Samsung sehr gut sein soll!
> 
> Von der Quali durfte ich mich schon beim R60/70 bei bekannten und R519/R522 im shop überzeugen!
> 
> wie sieht das bei Acer aus und die Rückruf aktion bestärkt mich da nicht grad beim kauf XD


 

Aber doch nur für Geräte die im Juli verkauft wurden ... oder nicht? Also das mit der Rückruf Auktion - und das Notebook da hat wenn dann ja nur ein Bios Update nötig ^^


PS: Ich meinte Treiber CDs ... die kann ich doch net vom Kumpel ausleihen ^^


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

ach so treiber cds sind wohl immer dabei , sonst Online ,die suchfunktion hab ich grad probiert , is OK

win 7 auf allen Samsung R522 die ich gesehen hab war immer das logo drauf auch im Geiz und blöd markt


----------



## Sight (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*

Ja von Samsung hört man das sie nicht so schlecht sind im Notebookbereich, dennoch Acer ist da nicht schlechter.
Die Rückrufaktion ist doch egal, da gibts ne einfache Lösung für, wenn du betroffen wärst, soetwas kann jedem Hersteller passieren, ist genug Herstellern passiert sogar Samsung.
Wenn du deswegen dein Gerät nicht kaufen willst.... naja .
Wieso willst du 150€ mehr ausgeben wenn du das selbe bei Acer bekommst? ^^

Den einzigen unterschied den ich sehen ist die Graka/CPU -> Acer Graka 512MB/CPU 100Mhz+ -- Samsung Graka 1024MB/CPU -100MhZ... 
Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir ^^


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

die Rückruf aktion betrifft ja genau die beiden geräte , deswegen war ich auch etwas verunsichert, mehr nicht!


----------



## midnight (14. Oktober 2009)

Also Treiber-CDs haben heute die wenigsten Notebooks dabei. Oft fehlt ja sogar die Windows-CD. Aber guck einfach mal auf den entsprechenden Seiten ob da Treiber verfügbar sind.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

treiber einfach beim NBook-hersteller runterladen und auf nem USBstick, der geht so oder so direkt nach der win-installation.

und wegen rückrif: is an sich sogar ein gutes zeichen, dass die wegen ein paar reklamationen vorischtshalber die ganze charge zurpckrufen. und selbst sony und apple hatten schon rückrufaktionen...  des weiteren hat grad acer unglaublich viele modelle und immer neue auf dem markt, da is ein evlt. problem bei 2 modellen an sich pipifax


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2009)

ja da geb ich dir recht 


ma leine Frag was ist der unterschied zwischen  denn beiden 

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Edira (NP-R522-ET01DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

selbst bei samsung sehe ich keine unterschiede Oo hier wenn man die beiden vergleicht : 

Samsung Electronics GmbH,


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo hab mich für das Acer entschieden  

heute vor ort gesehen und die Quali ist Ok auch wenn das TouchPad etwas schlecht reagiert , aber hab eine Logitech funktmaus.

Es wiegt etwas mehr als das Samsung , aber das Netzteil ist dafür sehr klein.

Ich nehme eins das dem hier ähnelt : 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452824.html

• Core 2 Duo T6500 2x 2.10GHz 
•  *mit 4GB RAM*
• 500GB
• ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 512MB


----------



## Killboy13 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*



poiu schrieb:


> Hallo hab mich für das Acer entschieden
> 
> heute vor ort gesehen und die Quali ist Ok auch wenn das TouchPad etwas schlecht reagiert , aber hab eine Logitech funktmaus.
> 
> ...


 
Ist es dann also folgendes:



Notebooks Acer Aspire 5738G-654G32MN

Nur halt mit 500GB HDD ^^


Hast du es vorort gekauft? MM oder Saturn? Was kannst du persönlich dazu schreiben? ;-D Wie kann man 720p Filme anschauen? ^^


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2009)

ja es ist das ACER ASPIRE 5738G-654G50MN

ich hab es noch nicht gekauft,zu 98% sicher !
Nur heute angesehen und der verkäufer meinte kommen sie am 22 Okt wieder, wegen 7 XD, gibt wohl angebote oder bundle!

aber wenn ich es kaufe kommt ein erfahrungsbericht ala siehe SIG


----------



## Killboy13 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*



poiu schrieb:


> ja es ist das ACER ASPIRE 5738G-654G50MN
> 
> ich hab es noch nicht gekauft,zu 98% sicher !
> Nur heute angesehen und der verkäufer meinte kommen sie am 22 Okt wieder, wegen 7 XD, gibt wohl angebote oder bundle!
> ...


 

bisdahin habs ich warscheinlich schon


----------



## poiu (15. Oktober 2009)

ich hab schon seit ~ zwei Monaten auf meinen Desktop PC die Win 7 Prof. 64Bit installiert , dank MSDNAA  hab ich hier drei Keys 

somit werde ich die Lizenz dann verkaufen , das NB wird dann billiger 

was glaubst wieviel krieg ich für die lizenz ?


----------



## Killboy13 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Notebook max. 15,6" ~400-600€*



poiu schrieb:


> ich hab schon seit ~ zwei Monaten auf meinen Desktop PC die Win 7 Prof. 64Bit installiert , dank MSDNAA hab ich hier drei Keys
> 
> somit werde ich die Lizenz dann verkaufen , das NB wird dann billiger
> 
> was glaubst wieviel krieg ich für die lizenz ?


 

Keine ahnung ... ich sage nur das ich sie von einem Kumpel bekomme, also die 64bit Version ... woher er das wohl hat ??? ^^ = LDD


----------

